# 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 1/2010 Sram Force



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Posted this in Giant forum first, but here it is again. 15lbs 13 oz stock including pedals, cages and computer. Size medium. First one out LBS door for the new line. Giant didn't even launch 2010 bikes on their site yet.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice looking ride...Congrats!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

:cornut: pretty cooooooooooool


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Lazyrider said:


> 15lbs 13 oz stock including pedals, cages and computer.


A bit on the heavy side don't ya think.  
Very nice... How does it ride?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

They've really got the graphics right for 2010. Looks great.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

now if it were only orange instead of red.


----------



## skysthelimit (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice, what did it set you back? Curious because my LBS with Giant carries them for much different (lower) prices than Giant's advertised MSRP on their site, but lists their Specialized bikes 1 dollar below Specialized's advertised MSRP on their site, haha.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Is that spec with the Ritchey stem and Mav hoops? I'd say you spec'd it up a tad.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

mimason said:


> Is that spec with the Ritchey stem and Mav hoops? I'd say you spec'd it up a tad.


The Ritchey is from another bike. That is the only thing I swapped out. The handlebars are Giant but I will eventually put some carbon Ritchey bars once I swap some components on another bike. The Mavics are stock.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice bike. They toned down the graphics a bit, which is nice. I think you can see mine from space.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nice bike. My buddy just had his 3 year old TCR stolen so he's in the market for a new one. The LBS is going to hook him up with an employee discount deal and I'm sure the owner will push him towards this model.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Nice Ride. Love the pedals...


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> Very nice bike. My buddy just had his 3 year old TCR stolen so he's in the market for a new one. The LBS is going to hook him up with an employee discount deal and I'm sure the owner will push him towards this model.


I would say that this model with Force 2010 is one of the best values out there with regards to performance and weight right out box. I mean, there are people who spend thousands more getting a bike complete with pedals, cages and computer in the 15lb range. This complete bike cost me what some spend on carbon wheels.


----------



## pokesalad1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got same bike. Size Large. All is factory except dhanged stem to 110 from 120.
Was gonna get Felt AR4 but riding buddy and USA Cycling Masters Road National Champion advised on getting the TCR but waiting to get one with 2010 SRAM Force, glad I waited.
I've been riding TT bike for last 3 years but this bike rocks.


----------



## Giorgio (May 15, 2007)

Is that the Santa Claus color scheme? :wink:


----------

